# rehabilitation form



## fatass82 (Jan 2, 2012)

dear experts,

please help me with my concern. my husband has a juvenile record for assault in the US. it was a gang related incident. he has completed his sentence 6 years ago and he has no record ever since. he has a regular job for almost 4 years now and he receives certificates of good performance from his job. 

from previous posts i had learned that there is a form for rehabilitation so he can enter in canada. does he still need it even tho he is not the principal applicant? should we apply for the rehabilitation process and wait until it is approved before we will apply under the manitoba provincial nominee? my forms are already ready except for this part. should i include this filled rehabilitation form along with our forms to be officially nominated? i also requested for FBI clearance and we are just waiting for the results then we will pass our requirements. please please enlighten us with this.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes he will still need to fill the rehabilitation forms. You need to do that first. It takes over a year usually to get a decision. When he was released from his sentance, did he have probation? How long was his probation for?


----------



## don1 (Jan 4, 2011)

hi was wondering if u can help me i was convicted of assault in 2001 and recieved a 4 month prison sentence i appealed it and got it suspended in 2003 says it is forgotten in 10 years but is tha from orginal court or appeal courts i have a job offer at mo and need to get it sorted but keep hitting a brick wall


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

don1 said:


> hi was wondering if u can help me i was convicted of assault in 2001 and recieved a 4 month prison sentence i appealed it and got it suspended in 2003 says it is forgotten in 10 years but is tha from orginal court or appeal courts i have a job offer at mo and need to get it sorted but keep hitting a brick wall


You will need to file a rehabilitation application, you are currently inadmissable.

Application for Rehabilitation for Persons Who are Inadmissible to Canada Because of Past Criminal Activity

Process usually takes over a year.


----------



## fatass82 (Jan 2, 2012)

he was supposed to be in probation but he was not a citizen at that time so he was deported to the philippines. does he have any chance at all to migrating? or are we just chasing a hopeless dream?


----------

